# XP SP3 Coming on March 24 !!!



## spitfire (Mar 21, 2008)

Now that Windows Vista service pack 1 has been released, all eyes have shifted to Microsoft's plans for Windows XP service pack 3, the final package of updates for the trusty OS. And, according to at least one source, Microsoft will roll out XP SP3 next Monday. As of Wednesday afternoon Pacific time, the BitTorrent search engine Mininova listed a 568.73 MB Windows XP Professional SP3 5503 file available for download. The file, which had 112 seeds and 417 leeches, had been downloaded 2083 times since it was posted Tuesday, according to the listing. 

According to the file description notes, Microsoft will release the final version of XP SP3 on March 24, but the 5503 test build passes all Windows Genuine Advantage checks and is able to download Windows updates that previous XP SP3 builds weren't able to, which suggests that it could, in fact, be the final RTM build. When Microsoft released Vista SP1 in February, the final RTM code was identical to the Vista SP1 Release Candidate (RC) 1 Refresh 2 test build that was released to a group of 15,000 testers two weeks earlier. 

A Microsoft spokesperson, perhaps weary from the months-long barrage of Vista SP1 related inquiries, said the final version of XP SP3 is still on target to be released the first half of calendar year 2008, and the XP SP3 5503 build was a minor interim build released to address one specific issue for a subset of private beta testers.


Source : CRN News


----------



## mad1231moody (Mar 21, 2008)

Yipee so it is official that SP3 is coming on 24th of march. Can't download cause of snail spped internet, hope we get it on MAY DVD


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 21, 2008)

superb news..cant wait to download it...3 days to go..


----------



## narangz (Mar 21, 2008)

I guess it'll be on tuesday


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 21, 2008)

good.have been waiting for this.......
but anyway, have to download it in happy hours or next month cos my 2.5gb bandwidth limit is already over!!


----------



## casanova (Mar 21, 2008)

I will download it from my office. 4 minutes flat


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 21, 2008)

Is it a must that SP3 wud upgrade you to IE7?


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 21, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Is it a must that SP3 wud upgrade you to IE7?


i don't think so.


> What’s not in Service Pack 3?
> 
> The biggest Windows feature missing from SP3 RC is Internet Explorer 7. Updates for IE7 are included in SP3, but not the installation for IE7 itself. IE7 is the default (and only) Web browser in Windows Vista, but is only an optional update for Windows XP. Excluding IE7 from XP SP3 seems to be a marketing rather than technical decision. If you want Internet Explorer 7 on your Windows XP computer, remember to install it before installing Service Pack 3.



source


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 21, 2008)

So this is an interim release. searchin 4 geniune links


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 21, 2008)

Gud news..thnx for info....


----------



## spitfire (Mar 21, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> i don't think so.
> 
> 
> source




yaaahhh...first integrate IE7 nad WMP 11 using nlite.Then launch nlite again to slipstream sp3. That way you can take advantage of all the update included in sp3 for both the softwares


----------



## src2206 (Mar 21, 2008)

Will SP3 require M$ GAV installed during its installation?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 22, 2008)

i hope its better than sp2 and it will not slow down the speed of ur pc and fix generic host 32 all type of errors.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 22, 2008)

src2206 said:


> Will SP3 require M$ GAV installed during its installation?




No it wont ! But just as previous release it just might conk off some pirated serials


----------



## src2206 (Mar 22, 2008)

spitfire said:


> No it wont ! But just as previous release it just might conk off some pirated serials



That's not a problem as long as it does not ask me to install the confounded  WGA validation


----------



## iknev (Mar 22, 2008)

I need a configuration that is well suitable for internet purpose. It should give the best performance while using the internet and it must support microsoft windows OS versions. Price must not exceed 10-11k.


----------



## mikeon (Mar 22, 2008)

Cool news! waitin for this release its been really long since xp sp2 came out... hope it speeds up our systems even if it is jus a lil bit !


----------



## nvidia (Mar 22, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the info


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 22, 2008)

Great !
I will download Vista SP1 and XP SP3 on monday and do a clean install on my PC.
Thanks for the news


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 22, 2008)

Will the SP3 released for XP MCE also ? coz my PC runs on the MCE rather that Pro.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 22, 2008)

^^Yes... Its for all editions isn't it?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 22, 2008)

Microsoft has announced that it plans to release Windows XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) to manufacturing on *March 24, 2008.* A feature set overview has been posted by Microsoft and details new features available separately as standalone updates to Windows XP, as well as features backported from Windows Vista, such as black hole router detection, Network Access Protection and Windows Imaging Component.
 According to a file released with the early beta version and relayed onto the Internet there are a total of 1,073 fixes in SP3.
 This update to Windows allows it to be installed without a product key, and be run until the end of the 30-day activation period without a product key.
 On December 4, 2007, Microsoft released build 3264 of a release candidate of SP3 to both TechNet and MSDN Subscribers. On December 18, 2007, this version was made publicly available via Microsoft Download Center. The latest public release of SP3 is Release Candidate 2, which was released to the private beta-testing group through its connect website on February 6, 2008, with a build number of 3300. On February 19, 2008 build number 3311 of SP3 Release Candidate 2 was released for public beta testing. In order to be able to download and install SP3 Release Candidate 2 via Windows Update or Microsoft Update, a script must be installed and any earlier version of SP3 must first be removed. SP3 Release Candidate 2 can also be downloaded by way of the Microsoft Download Center. The latest release of SP3, build 5503, is a private release that was leaked on March 12, 2008. Although an official release, Microsoft has warned against installing this version, stating, "This build was not intended for public release and anyone who has that build and is not part of the private beta is working with bits that Microsoft can't verify the integrity-it's possible the bits may have been modified with malware or other bad code that Microsoft hasn't tested.
 Microsoft noted SP3 will update both Internet Explorer 6 and version 7 independently, and not require migrating to the next version.


Source ::: http:://www.wikipedia.org


----------



## spitfire (Mar 22, 2008)

BlackBerry7100g said:


> Will the SP3 released for XP MCE also ? coz my PC runs on the MCE rather that Pro.




then bad news for you. There will be no sp3 integrated release of mce and the standalone installer wont update mce computers.you cant slipstream it either on mce cds

for people running mce ,the only way to get sp3 is via windows update !! (at least thats what msfn said)


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the news


----------



## remrow (Mar 22, 2008)

I guess the comming of the Xp service pack 3 is just a gossip and isn't true. Microsoft has released the vista so microsoft would probabaly working for the vista's service pack. More over microsoft want to cut off the supply of the XP . There is no any reality in the Xp SP3 at all.


----------



## Voldy (Mar 22, 2008)

Grt news..


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2008)

remrow said:


> I guess the comming of the Xp service pack 3 is just a gossip and isn't true. Microsoft has released the vista so microsoft would probabaly working for the vista's service pack. More over microsoft want to cut off the supply of the XP . There is no any reality in the Xp SP3 at all.



you need to brush up your knowledge dude !
xp sp3 is real..and its coming !......and by the way...vista sp1 is already released !


----------



## alok4best (Mar 23, 2008)

+1...and in fact RCs of XP SP3 are already available for download on MS servers..


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 24, 2008)

Today is the day of WinXp Sp3 release

At what time will it be released (at what time was vista released)

i cant wait


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 24, 2008)

by midnight most prolly. It is not 24 in the United States yet.


----------



## mikeon (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I'm waitin for this... gonna download during free hours tonite...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 24, 2008)

Wait, whether it is going to be released only for manufacturers or even to public becoz it is not yet out


----------



## axxo (Mar 24, 2008)

^ then it hase to be RTM release not final ver


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 24, 2008)

can someone clarify overthat becoz i want to go to sleep


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 24, 2008)

@axxo RTM is the final release AFAIK


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2008)

Not using XP anymore.No SP3 for me
BTW Is it out or not?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 24, 2008)

its not out yet... ! not even for Technet subscribers..


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2008)

its not there yet.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 25, 2008)

nothing till now 




_


----------



## mrbgupta (Mar 25, 2008)

> *March 24th, 2008 *
> 
> *XP SP3’s due date is now anyone’s guess*
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## spitfire (Mar 25, 2008)

so now xp users gonna pay the price for microsofts greed for selling more vista !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what the f !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## src2206 (Mar 26, 2008)

M$ is testing the water...may be....whether this delay will increase the Vista's sagging sale...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 26, 2008)

Waiting for Windows 7


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Waiting for Windows 7



hahaha nice point 



_


----------



## redhat (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ Lolz very true...
MS is now waiting to launch Windows 7....


----------

